# Rigging Tips?



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2019)

I'm new to trolling and am going to the Keys for a couple of months. I dont know the first thing about rigging other than buying pre-rigged Ballyhoo and trolling them. All help will be appreciated. I'll be trying for mahi and wahoo.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Pin rigs and rubber bands work just fine. Purists say to use copper wire because the fish can feel the pin. Maybe so, but that 7/0 hook seems a bit bigger than that pin so...why cant they feel that?


----------

